# Meat rabbits??



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

So my friend and I are getting our first meat rabbits on Saturday..I have Angoras now, and love love them..but I was wondering if anyone on TGS has meat rabbits?? If so I just have a couple simple questions for ya...
Thanks!!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I used to raise them. What do you need?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I raised them for 4H and FFA, so did my friends and my sister


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, I am wondering what to watch for as far as diseases go..I know to keep them clean and fresh water, good clean feed and stuff, but I am not fimiluar with rabbit diseases...I did some reading on line last night, which made me realize I have alot to learn..There are five rabbits a lady wants to give us I have not seen them yet..but according to my friend it's body parts are coming out..sounds like a prolapse of some sort..I figured we should not bring those rabbits to our property as they may carry potential diseases...but, I am not sure..
Also...do I need to worm them ??
We gave ivomectin to ours at the breeder, I did not do it, she did...so should I be thinking of worming like I do my goats??I will also be getting a rabbit book to help me as I feel like I don't have a clue  
Thanks so much for any advise!!
3.0
226


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the biggest disease with raising meat rabbits is enteritis, which is rapid diarrhea, it generally hits rabbits that are 6 to 9 weeks, and its usually from a low fiber diet or an impaction in the g.i. tract. 

if its impaction caused, mineral oil can help. if its caused by a diet issue, i've found that oat hay is amazing. and usually to prevent it i gave them oat hay daily.

rabbits also get coccidia, heat exhaustion, conjunctivitis,mites and pneumonia pretty easily, so preventative measures are a must. mites can be prevented with weekly grooming, they especially like to hide near the ears and on the nape of the neck.. rubbing alcohol kills them fast.

meat breed does tend to get mastitis too, because of the high production rate. again this is preventable by prevention, having clean cages ect. if they do get it a course of penicillin fixes it right quick.

i worm once a year with ivomection injectable ( you actually have to inject it! which is a pain on the tans, but is easier on the hefty breeds.) or the safeguard paste for horses.
worming is a MUST! and the paste is easier, but if you live in a moister climate i'd do it twice a year or more.

a prolapse?? i've never seen one ona rabbit. though they do get tumors a lot as they age. mostly fatty, but it makes their production terrible.. 

I feed my show rabbits a 16% rabbit feed by purina. its called purina show. but my meat animals i fed an 18% protein feed by purina, called purina professional. but a higher protein feed is needed for animals producing copious amounts of meat fur or wool. i even added calf manna as a topdress at a half tablespoon per head per day

a really good place to get information about rabbits and to buy the guidebook on raising rabbits, which includes housing, breeding , feeding and disease can be purchased there.. and it's pretty cheap arba.net . it's also a good place to find breeders and breed clubs


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

SDK,
Thanks so very much!! That is so helpful to have all that information, and a web site for reference!!I can't emagine giving a bunny a shot, but it can't be all that hard eh??
Oh, the lady with the rabbits she wants to give my friend took the bunny with the so called prolapse to the vet today..it was his nards...got in a fight w/ the other rabbit and tore them..owie!! Why do rabbits do that anyways???
So many thanks and here's to nummy rabbit stew!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol you're welcome  i loves da bunnies almost as much as my earless wonders and munchkins.

giving shots is a total PAIN for my breed.. subQ is pretty near impossible because their skin is so tight and they're so sleek and fidgity

but meat breeds have a calmer disposition and tend to take stuff in stride so its easier.

the ARBA is awesome. if you join the actual club ( i think 20 for an individual per year) they send you a quarterly magazine and the book i'd mentioned earlier free of charge, and both of those are worth their weight in gold as far as information. and you could always go to the different breed club websites and email a few people to get breed specific care info


----------

